# Motor Wont Turn! Already STFA...



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mikesarge said:


> what is wrong with my brand new motor??
> TIA
> -Mike


Hey Mike,

Might be able to help. Show us how you have it wired.

major


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I can easily turn my 11 inch motor by hand, maybe it's worrisome you can't turn yours.

I'd suggest putting nuts on the terminals to connect jumper cables, no sense sparking away your threads. Put the cable and off quickly to minimize arcs.

Are you sure your test battery is good?


mikesarge said:


> so, i just got my brand new netgain ImPulse9 this week, i went to bench test it and.... it wont turn! all i got were some neat sparks at the terminals. i followed the procedure exactly, and nothing. i can't turn it with my hand either. i have the adapter stuff put on the output shaft, and at first i thought it was on too tight, but nope, i took it off and still can't get any movement out of it.
> 
> what is wrong with my brand new motor??
> TIA
> -Mike


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can't turn it by hand you definitely have a problem. Seeing as it's brand new I would just contact the supplier and see if you can't work something out.

Let us see your adapter setup. There is a slight chance something about it is preventing the motor from turning.


----------



## mikesarge (Sep 8, 2008)

update-
I got it to turn, it sounds like there is something moving around in there that is blocking movement at times, but it went around for about 20 seconds before i pulled it off the bench test. it seems to be alright. i have called my supplier and he does not know what could be wrong with it (d'oh!) and i dont feel awesome about taking it apart myself, so i may take it to a local motor/generator service place.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't pay to fix it yourself if it is defective... motor repairs are kinda expensive. If you didn't do anything to it I would hammer on the supplier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

mikesarge said:


> update-
> I got it to turn, it sounds like there is something moving around in there that is blocking movement at times, but it went around for about 20 seconds before i pulled it off the bench test. it seems to be alright. i have called my supplier and he does not know what could be wrong with it (d'oh!) and i dont feel awesome about taking it apart myself, so i may take it to a local motor/generator service place.


Let's see the photos of your set up. Like was said if you did nothing wrong then it is the supplier that needs to fix it and be assertive about getting it done. I is an expensive investment. Sounds like maybe something is wrong but your not willing to really figure it out. If it did not move why would you continue to try to put power to and force it to move. It should move easy. If not something is wrong. 

Pete : )


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Greenflight said:


> Don't pay to fix it yourself if it is defective... motor repairs are kinda expensive. If you didn't do anything to it I would hammer on the supplier.


Second that. A brand new ImPulse9 ain't cheap and should not require you to fix it. Hit the supplier (or shipper?).

-Mark


----------



## mikesarge (Sep 8, 2008)

The motor is all good, got it back, adapter re-mounted, and got it in the car today. hooked it up to 12v in 2nd gear and watched the axles spin, that was pretty neat. i'll try to take some pictures soon of my setup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

mikesarge said:


> The motor is all good, got it back, adapter re-mounted, and got it in the car today. hooked it up to 12v in 2nd gear and watched the axles spin, that was pretty neat. i'll try to take some pictures soon of my setup.


Good to hear but what was wrong with the setup? Please reveal the trouble. 

Pete


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Good to hear but what was wrong with the setup? Please reveal the trouble.
> 
> Pete


Yes, I want to know too. I just got my 31-C and I cannot turn it by hand. Is this normal? It should be freewheeling right?


----------

